# Giles Thomas signs with MD magazine



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Check it out here guys:

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=83216

:bounce: :beer: :rockon: :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

*Intro by Steve Blechman*

*"I am pleased to announce that Giles Thomas has joined Team MD. *

*
MD has joined forces with Neil Hill, MD Poland, and now Giles Thomas to provide MD Magazine and it's Website the best European and Worldwide Bodybuilding Coverage!! There are many talented and up and coming bodybuilders around the world that don't get the recognition and coverage that they deserve. *

*
*

*
**Giles Thomas was a competitive bodybuilder and was known for Neil Hill conditioning. Most people in the US may know him thru his discovery of the new IFBB Pro Zack Khan. Giles Thomas has been photographing and writing on the UK scene since 1995 at the age of 18. Giles has been all over the world and has done hundreds of show photo-reports, training shoots, studio shots, news and gossip features, interviews, and well everything you can think of really!!! Giles' photography is always real and totally raw and hardcore!!*

*
*

*
**Welcome aboard we all are looking forward to your exclusive international coverage for MD!!!"*

Well done Giles any brit to get more coverage is a good thing..Didnt now his was known for Neil Hill conditioning and discoverying Zack Khan. Thought he was working with bodybuilding.com? Im I the only one that finds that intro a bit over the top/flattering?

Anyway good luck to him got to admit he has put him self about. And that is the only way you get noticed..no one comes to you no matter how good you are so he must be doing something right. :thumbup1: credit where credit is due.

Fivos


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

thats cool - favourite muscle rag anyway

zack gets name dropped in this issue currently out as well


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Well deserved

His website is worth looking at for photos alone

Typical American intro - bet Zacks forever in Giles debt !!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Gym-pig said:


> Well deserved
> 
> His website is worth looking at for photos alone
> 
> Typical American intro - bet Zacks forever in Giles debt !!!


I think Zack teaming up with Neil Hill was the ace move. Neil Hill has produced our 3 last overalls and with Flex and Neil with Gaspari (although Zack is with Nuturex) his exposure sky rocketed.

I must admit he does produce great show reports and brings a sense of humour to them..

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wow he discovered Zack.....lol maybe some one should tell Zack that


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Fivos said:


> *I think Zack teaming up with Neil Hill was the ace move*. Neil Hill has produced our 3 last overalls and with Flex and Neil with Gaspari (although Zack is with Nuturex) his exposure sky rocketed.
> 
> I must admit he does produce great show reports and brings a sense of humour to them..
> 
> Fivos


couldnt agree more he bought a zack that no one else had managed before (peeled) :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Heard today Giles got booted out of the UKBFF Warrington yesterday???


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Heard today Giles got booted out of the UKBFF Warrington yesterday???


WHY?????? :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think he was banned a few years ago maybe someone can confirm??


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i think he was banned a few years ago maybe someone can confirm??


Hopefully this will answer your above question, this statement was release by Giles himself on his site http://www.uk-muscle.com

*"Sadly there won't now be any coverage of the North West in BodyFitness magazine, it seemed that due to recent media rulings in the UKBFF with the good work ECCO is doing, that a basic misunderstanding of communication issues meant that upon arrival I was told by Bill Tierney that I was not allowed yesterday to take photographs but was indeed welcome to do the written report...*

*
*

*
My feeling on the matter is that I need to literally be looking through my lens so I can scrutinize and absorb all the competitors physiques so I can then go on to do my normal thorough in-depth style of show reporting...Plus, at the end of the day, I am a photographer!*

*
*

*
It's just the system I've always used and how I manage to maintain my standard of show coverage...So, rather than submit a poor report I thought I'd simply treat it as a day off work, had myself a couple of glasses of vino and enjoyed catching up with everyone I knew at the show (too many to list really) and had myself a jolly good day!*

*
*

*
Even though I love doing my show reports I always like to make the best of situations and it was actually nice to really spend much more time talking to everyone there... *

*
*

*
Regarding future show reports for BodyFitness with the UKBFF, I am going to liase with Bill Tierney and together we will, I hope, find a solution where everyone is happy so I can possibly carry on my good work promoting the UKBFF and it's athletes without anyone whatsoever losing out...*

*
*

*
But, if there is no way around it, then I guess it will mean no more UKBFF show coverage in BodyFitness sadly...*

*
*

*
Since joining MD though however, my calling now for promoting UK bodybuilding lies more so in America where I can finally take British bodybuilding really global! I was actually offered by MD owner Steve Blechman the opportunity to do full coverage for MD with one of my writing idols RON HARRIS working side by side covering the amateur Arnold Classic! But, as I'd commited myself to shows in the UK I simply could not afford to go...*

*
*

*
Plus, BodyFitness don't actually want show reports, it's in fact me that campaigns and nags about including them...*

*
*

*
No matter what though, the promotion of British bodybuilding will now really flourish thanks to MD approaching me to push British bodybuilders to the forefront all over the World! Happy days!!! *

*
*

*
Also, I'm currently in the process of sorting out a date as Musclemag in Canada have agreed to doing a two issue feature on Daz Ball! *

*
*

*
There's just so much going on right now for my work at pushing British bodybuilding and so much exciting material being planned with all my magazine and website affiliations, maybe the time has come for me to say goodbye to show reports and purely just concentrate on my interviews, articles and photoshoots...*

*
*

*
We shall see what transpires so everyone is content and then a decision will be made either way on which direction I am to go in...**"*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

decent explanation.....i did hear a rumour that Giles had ditched body fitness because of the MD opportunity....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Even more of a shame that the 'other' Manchester event wasn't covered then :0)


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> decent explanation.....i did hear a rumour that Giles had ditched body fitness because of the MD opportunity....


I've briefly spoken to Giles today and he has confirm with me that he is *STILL* working with Bodyfitness and has *NO* tension whatsoever to leave the mag now or in the near future even with his recent appointment with MD. :beer:


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

well done Giles!.

congrats mate.


----------

